# What's your favourite type of paint to use?



## Helvetica (Apr 10, 2015)

Watercolors or indian ink

it does well with quick, spontaneous sketches
and indian ink, in particular, is quite versatile

never tried oil paints though


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

What about those fancy coloured pencils you can treat with a wet paintbrush so they pretend actual watercolour paints?


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I use acrylics, because I didnt have anything else to use and I was a poor artist with no money and had to work with what I had LOL. Now I use them because... well... they are water based, as a result I can use them thick, or I can use them like watercolor somewhat. Acrylics are very flexible


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Acrylic is my favorite. It may dry fast, but I like that about it. It's forgiving, getting down to business and out of it is easy, and it's versatile. A lot of paint gets wasted though.

Watercolors are unforgiving and I generally don't like painting with them, which is why I haven't touched them in years. But somehow I've surprised myself on a few occasions with how I can paint with them. Same goes with Indian ink which I learned about last year, however my use with that is limited for the same reasons I don't like watercolor.

Oils: goddamn oils. I don't have the patience to ever do an actual painting with them because they take five eternities to dry (though apparently there's stuff you can get to speed up the drying time - forgot the name).


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Virtual. I have no patience for the others.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I prefer neither acrylic or watercolour. My art teacher said my watercolour work was haphazard, so that just says how bad i am at using them. They make pretty paintings, but it just runs everywhere. You also have to be quick at painting to use them. Didnt really know how to use acrylic either, but I suppose I do use them sometimes.

I am much better at anything Oil based. My favourate thing to use these paints called Oil Bars, which is like Oil paint but in the shape of a large crayon. There are many ways it can be applied. I dont mind that it takes ages to dry and It does stain your skin. I doubt you have heard of them, so lets just say my favourate paint to use is Oil paint.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Ecoline. It's bright and be easily used with other materials.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

The blood of my victims.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Laze said:


> The blood of my victims.


I was going to say my own blood

Funny how anger works on different people


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

ficsci said:


> I was going to say my own blood
> 
> Funny how anger works on different people


Anger?


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Laze said:


> Anger?


Interesting
What is it then?


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

ficsci said:


> Interesting
> What is it then?


I am so confused right now.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Laze said:


> I am so confused right now.


Lol sorry, I thought by saying "anger?" you were saying that using the blood of your supposed victims was not an expression of anger. Unless you were actually asking me how on earth is using my own blood an expression of anger.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

ficsci said:


> Lol sorry, I thought by saying "anger?" you were saying that using the blood of your supposed victims was not an expression of anger. Unless you were actually asking me how on earth is using my own blood an expression of anger.


Oh, I see. I was just confused why you said 'Funny how anger works on different people'. Yeah, it was just a dumb joke. I have a tendency to post utter crap.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Laze said:


> Oh, I see. I was just confused why you said 'Funny how anger works on different people'. Yeah, it was just a dumb joke. I have a tendency to post utter crap.


Oh yah, I was just thinking that, while some of us would go out on a rampage, some others would just bottle up and destroy themselves. Bleeding heart artsy fartsy stuff right there.[/emo]


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Ecoline.

It's pretty much liquid watercolour.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Acrylic. Haven't painted for about a decade, though.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I prefer acrylics. I tried watercolors when I first got into painting, but I found them too difficult to work with, and too long to work with. You need to layer shit and stuff, and I'm too impatient for that. I like acrylics because they force you to be spontaneous because they dry pretty quickly. It forces you to really think about composition and stuff BEFORE you start, because you don't want to be thinking about what to do with something halfway through. 

I paint abstracts, so composition is especially important, along with spontaneity. Acrylics are perfect for both. There's also different mediums you can use to slow down the drying time to give you a little more time to work with them. Also, if you add water (not too much though,) you can make them a little more fluid like oils. They're pretty versatile too and they work great with brush, knife, sponge, ect. Plus, they're alot cheaper than oils, which is always great since art supplies in general can be pretty expensive.


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

I like oil because it's more forgiving than acrylic. If I lay down a mark in acrylic, it'll dry in a minute, but the same mark in oil will dry in 2 days. I feel like I have more control to be able to wipe paint away and start over without having to re-mix the colour as I would in acrylic. Lately though I've been painting the first layers of something in acrylic and going on top thinly with oil, and it's a useful method so far.

as for watercolours, those things are the devil's work. I have been meaning to try them again though, as well as gouache.


----------

